# My new additions



## robert69 (Jul 16, 2005)

Just picked up three 11" Red Bellies. Here are two of them:


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

what happened to that one's face~!!!????


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

That bottom one is a unique looking red


----------



## robert69 (Jul 16, 2005)

Don't know what happened, I just bought them like that. Maybe fighting.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

looks like it got hit by a bus.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

The short bus.


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

Cool looking pygo's but it look's like they were punched in the face?


----------



## robert69 (Jul 16, 2005)

I can't complain, paid $75 for 3, and they all are 11"


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

they may be 11" but one of them has one hell of a deformed face.

congrats though on the pick up though


----------



## robert69 (Jul 16, 2005)

Ok guys, I get it. The face is deformed. I still love them nonetheless. I will provide them with great care.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

great pick-up


----------



## robert69 (Jul 16, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

it has a double chin lol


----------



## robert69 (Jul 16, 2005)

Gee whiz, you guys are brutal. Not every fish we find is going to be "perfect"


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Damn they're mean looking, congratz!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Great looking fish, don't worry about other comments... 
You have some unique fish there.


----------



## frankie09c (Aug 21, 2009)

congrats on the pick-up.


----------



## robert69 (Jul 16, 2005)

Thanks to those for the positive comments, they are appreciated : )


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Didn't mean to offend you at all. We're just buggin. Unique reds. I don't know if that would be a fighting injury though. By the looks of it maybe the lower lump is a tumor?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

robert69 said:


> Ok guys, I get it. The face is deformed. * I still love them nonetheless.* I will provide them with great care.


That's what matters most! I think they're tough looking.


----------



## robert69 (Jul 16, 2005)

Thanks to all! Appreciate the feedback.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

nice fish... you got a nice deal too


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

$25 11 inchers is pretty nice. Doesn't matter if they are perfect, they are beasts. If anything that one is cooler just because he's so different looking.


----------



## robert69 (Jul 16, 2005)

You guys are way cool with your comments, I appreciate it. Regardless of how that fish looks, I feel like I got a great deal on a "unique" looking fish : ) I'm happy with my purchase. The fish are doing great in their new tank.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Does it look like he has trouble eating? If not then I don't see anything wrong with him health wise. He is just "special"


----------



## Mason1 (Jan 18, 2010)

I bet hes the mean one... Hes got this tough look...

Nice Man


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

Damn the ones face deformed, what happened to him?

Sorry man, I couldn't resist









Nice looking fish, its not often you see them reach that size!


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

Great pick up, like you said they arent all perfect. When I see your "unique" one this is all I pictured for some reason.










:rasp:


----------



## robert69 (Jul 16, 2005)

Thanks guys!


----------

